# Widest tires to fit my Roubaix?



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

I ride a lot of gravel. I have been riding my steel Surly Cross Check, but I was looking for something a bit snappier. My road bike is a 2010 Spec Roubiax Expert. I was thinking of putting on some wider tires and hitting the gravel. Any idea how wide I could go? Would I need longer reach brakes (to clear the tires)? The big boys ride these in the Hell of the North, so why not?

Obviously this would not be a bike to ride in the mud.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure you'd need/want more than 25's, which will be no problem.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

I run 700x25c Michelin Pro Optimum on my 2010 S-Works Roubaix. I've measured the actual width with calipers n they're actually 27mm. The clearance is just about at the limit. The ride is super plush n comfy at recommended inflation pressure of 80-90psi.


----------

